# Ampli 45W HEXFET + OpAmp - Ayuda



## juanma (Mar 30, 2008)

Como va?
Hice el circuito que aparece en conexiones. Habia armado todo, pero se calentaron varias cosas, asi que lo arme sin conectar las resistencias ni los IRF (Use IRF630/9630 en vez de 590/9590).

El problema es que R9 (220ohms) calienta mucho y se quema. Con 1k2 caen 30V (Vcc= 32+32), calienta mucho pero no se quema.

Si no conecto Q3 con Q1 no hay ningun problema y la alimentacion del OP esta bien.
Es decir, el problema aparece cuando conecto Q3 y Q4.

Se les ocurre algo de porque calienta tanto R9?

A vista general, esta bien el esquema? Los gate de los IRF van a Vcc del OP?
Es valido el reemplazo de IRF590/9590 por IRF630/9630?
Si necesitan algun otro dato, diganme cual y se los paso, asi vemos porque no anda.

Saludos!

PD: dejo el circuito original, por si a alguien le interesa, lo arma y le anda me da una mano.


----------



## zopilote (Mar 30, 2008)

De que resistencia te refieres, la R9 (27K) ó R8 (220). haz de nuevo tus anotaciones.


----------



## RCA813 (Mar 30, 2008)

Qué tal! Antes que nada, tendría que leer bien el ajuste y la puesta en marcha del circuito, estos datos generalmente se dan en orden a fin de evitar la destrucción de algún componente, y mucho mas de los parlantes, a saber: corriente de reposo, ajuste de Bias y... estos circuitos con Hex-Fet's a la salida presentan una pequeña tension continua, del orden de los 100-200mV, la cual estará en los parlantes. Por lo visto, este circuito posee ajuste individual de c/ parámetro, por lo que se deduce que el ajuste se hará por separado. Lo que puede servirle es, colocar en serie al transformador de la fuente de alimentacion una lampara de 45W, a la salida de audio conectar una carga fantasma de 4 u 8 ohms de alrededor de 10w ( se construye con 8 resistores de 68/1w en paralelo, con esto, en caso de inconvenientes, no dañaría el parlante) antes de conectar a la red, tendría que levantar el fusible de la rama positiva y colocar el tester en la posición amperimetro (2A), variar el preset de Bias hasta leer en el tester alrededor de 200mA, como lo señala el circuito, luego, como dato personal, tendría que con otro tester, medir la tensión a la salida de señal, como dije antes, tiene que ser de alrededor de 100-200mv, que no exeda de estos valores! Este dato tendría que aparecer en el apartado (*) de TR2, sin embargo, seguramente está entre esos rangos. Luego de hacerlo, revisar que no hayan variado los 200mA de corriente de reposo, de ser así, retocar nuevamente TR1. Desconectar de la red, colocar el fusible y el circuito ya estaría calibrado!


----------



## juanma (Abr 1, 2008)

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> De que resistencia te refieres, la R9 (27K) ó R8 (220). haz de nuevo tus anotaciones.



Hola Zopilote, es R8(220) la que se quema, con R9 no hay problema.
Seran los transistores?

La verdad es que o se me ocurre nada...
Saludos!


----------



## RCA813 (Abr 5, 2008)

Primero que nada aprendé electronica, despues... fijate!


----------



## zopilote (Abr 6, 2008)

Ya no experimentes.


----------



## zopilote (Abr 6, 2008)

juamma estuve viendo con detenimiento el circuito del amplificador de 40W, y te aseguro que nunca va a funcionar, los mosfet entraran rapidamente en ruptura. Lo mejor es que elijas otro circuito que esté probado por los mienbros de este Foro, como el de PCPaudio o el de 100W en el tienes que hacer modificaciones, o el de 90 Watt
que tambien acepta mosfet y muchos otros en los cuales puedes confiar que funcionarán.


etolipoz

Suerte en tu proxima elección.


----------



## juanma (Abr 6, 2008)

Muchas gracias Zopilote! 

Respondiendo a RCA, en el secundario vimos poco y nada de MOSFETs y en la ingenieria hasta ahora vimos PICs y programacion, prox transistores...

Nuevamente gracias zopilote por tu tiempo!
Voy a probar con otros. Igualmente si no es  muy complicado siempre los armo en protoboard, por las dudas...


----------



## mendek (May 18, 2009)

algien me podria decir cual es la configuracion o como dedir el irfz20


----------

